# Ephedrine 25 OR Vasopro Ephedrine HCI?



## bookstar (Oct 15, 2004)

Hello,
Which one do you recommend or what would be more effective for a fat burn aid?
Ephedrine 25 OR Vasopro Ephedrine HCI?

Is there another brand more effective?


----------



## bookstar (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, also can we just purchase any brand of caffeine tablets at any store, or is the best brand at bulknutrition.com?


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2004)

Ephedrine HCL is ephedrine hcl, no matter what the brand. Same with caffeine.


----------



## madden player (Oct 15, 2004)

I can't take any ephedrine product with Guaifenesin in it..I tried to use Vasopro in my stack and I had a headache like all day for weeks until I dumped it for Bio X pure ephedrine...

Anyone else get a headache from Guaifenesin??


----------



## bookstar (Oct 15, 2004)

*Pure ephedrine*

O.k. So is Canada the only place we can purchase Bio X pure ephedrine? It seems expensive -$7 fo 50 pills of 8mg each. We would need to take 3 3 times a day= 9 pills a day = 5 1/2 days or so for $7. Very expensive to me, where if we purchase vasopro from bulknutrition it is $7 for approximately the same amount of tablets but the dosage is 25mg each tablet so 1 bottle would last over 2 weeks. 
Is there a cheaper place to purchase pure Ephedrine? I am also concerned about the headaches caused by vasopro.

Thanks


----------



## madden player (Oct 15, 2004)

bookstar said:
			
		

> Is there a cheaper place to purchase pure Ephedrine? I am also concerned about the headaches caused by vasopro.
> 
> Thanks


Popeyes is probably the cheapest place to get pure Eph in Canada...
http://www.supplementscanada.com/popeyes/pl_biotech.html#5

Vasopro (Guaifenesin) doesn't give everyone a headache, maybe I am the only one who gets headaches from the stuff.??...Give the Vasopro a try first.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 15, 2004)

*Jet-Alert for Caffeine?*

I have caffeine pills I bought at Walmart called Jet-alert. It contains 90 pills at 200mg each pill.  They also sell viverin. They sell both brands cheaper then the caffeine being sold on bulknutrition.com. Are the brands I bought at wal-mart just as good as what is sold on bulknutrition.com?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Ephedrine HCL is ephedrine hcl, no matter what the brand. Same with caffeine.


 agreed.  i'd buy the caffeine at walmart and save the $


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 15, 2004)

Ephedrine 25 isn't ephedrine hcl, if you're talking about SAN's former ephedra product. It's 25 mgs of ephedrine _alkaloids_, not ephedrine. 

Yes, few people encounter headaches with guaifenesin. 

Jet Alert is good stuff. If you're cheap, you can buy caffeine in bulk, too. 

There are several sites here, I believe, still selling pure EHCL - but you have to provide them with information. You know, in case you're a pimply-faced entrepreneur manufacturing meth in your grandma's basement.


----------

